# eukanuba world challenge



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

It was quite fun to watch London compete in the World Challenge Sunday night. It was also like sitting in a meat locker because it was so cold! I've never seen a building clear out so fast after BIS was awarded.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How'd he do?


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

He won.  He showed incredibly well. All of the dogs were very nice.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Cool, I will have to look it up! :act-up:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Can't find anything anywhere about the 2012 Eukanuba World Champion show, only the 2011 show. There are links of the best of breed for the National show. I was getting confused until I couldn't find London in the Eukanuba National video. 

Do you know of any links? Post one if you find it.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I couldn't find any links, either. I wonder if they are keeping them under wraps until after they air the show? Luckily I was there to see it with my own eyes. I love living in Central Florida. . There was a white standard as well, lovely, but I don't think it had the reach that London has.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There is the cutest photo on FB of London entirely in the air after winning. He is not the least bit jaded...just happy to make his people happy!


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

The Sunday night stream is available AKC/Eukanuba National Championship, Ustream.TV: #celebratedogs For the first time ever, join hosts Todd Grisham and Gina DiNardo for live stream coverage ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's the National Championship. I would really like to see the World Championship. Still can't find a link to it.


----------

